# Prewar Schwinn Serial Number????



## Tom Hudak (Dec 31, 2020)

None of my other Prewar Serial Numbers have a Large A.S. Stamped above the serial number.  Has anyone seen a frame like this?  It looks factory and the serial numbers are smaller than my other frames.  What do I have here???


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

A pic of the whole bike would help. Looks like a '38 serial and that "A.S." isn't a factory stamp. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 31, 2020)

This is the frame and fenders.  Are the serial number supposed to be smaller?  Other frames I have,  the serial number is larger


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 31, 2020)

Hummmmm........never seen stamping like that before...have to agree with Shawn-probably not factory stamping on the 'A. S.' letters.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Yep,
38 serial number for sure.
I may be wrong, but the fenders look like 41 profile.
A.S. stamp could be a destination designation, or a jobber identification?


----------



## bloo (Dec 31, 2020)

I wonder what the seatstay bridge and the rear forks look like.


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 31, 2020)

bloo said:


> I wonder what the seatstay bridge and the rear forks look like.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tom Hudak said:


> This is the frame and fenders.  Are the serial number supposed to be smaller?  Other frames I have,  the serial number is larger
> 
> View attachment 1329948
> 
> View attachment 1329949



Tom take a look at this for an explanation and examples of prewar Schwinn serial numbers. V/r Shawn









						Schwinn -
					

Rather than replicate what can be found on the internet in a variety of places I’m just going to offer some prewar information along with some other observations to help locate and approximately date a bike. You will read in many places that no serial number lists exist prior to the fire at the...




					vintageamericanbicycles.com


----------



## Nelgroe (Jan 1, 2021)

Maybe, just maybe in the 82 years that bike has been alive, someone did a homemade stamp, just happening to have initials AS, which WE think is Arnold, Schwinn, but maybe in some small town it meant Arthur Schmidt or Alex Smiley...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 1, 2021)

Nelgroe said:


> Maybe, just maybe in the 82 years that bike has been alive, someone did a homemade stamp, just happening to have initials AS, which WE think is Arnold, Schwinn, but maybe in some small town it meant Arthur Schmidt or Alex Smiley...



How true...and the 'S' is upside down i think-definitely not a factory thing!


----------

